# So cal 5 mo male



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable. 

Most GR Rescues don't get youngsters that often, sure he won't last long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charming*

Charming is SO ADORABLE!!


----------

